# Как называется подобная небрежность речи?



## vgiv

> ... на ветру кальсоны обнимались с рубахами, простирая рукава и штанины.



Ясно, что у кальсон рукавов нет. То есть мы имеем здесь дело с какой-то формой речевой ошибки (сознательной или нет - это отдельный вопрос). Мне хотелось бы узнать, если у такого типа ошибок специальное название. Пока мне приходит в голову только "лексическая недостаточность".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Не вижу тут речевой ошибки. У кальсон есть штанины, у рубах - рукава.


----------



## Vadim K

Не уверен, что у этой ошибки есть отдельное название. Суть этой ошибки состоит в недопустимом употреблении деепричастного оборота лицом или предметом, не являющимися подлежащим в предложении. Классический пример этой ошибки приводил Антон Павлович Чехов "_Подъезжая к сией станции и глядя на природу в окно, у меня слетела шляпа_"


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vadim K said:


> Суть этой ошибки состоит в употреблении деепричастного оборота лицом или предметом, не являющимися подлежащим в предложении.


Отнюдь. Подлежащее тут - _кальсоны с рубахами._


----------



## Vadim K

GCRaistlin said:


> Отнюдь. Подлежащее тут - _кальсоны с рубахами._



То есть в предложении "_Он целовался с девушкой_" подлежащим является _"Он с девушкой_"?


----------



## vgiv

GCRaistlin said:


> Отнюдь. Подлежащее тут - _кальсоны с рубахами._



Вы были бы правы, если бы было написано



> ... на ветру кальсоны с рубахами обнимались, простирая рукава и штанины.



или



> ... на ветру кальсоны и рубахи обнимались, простирая рукава и штанины.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vadim K said:


> То есть в предложении "_Он целовался с девушкой_" подлежащим является _"Он с девушкой_"?


Нет, потому что сказуемое выражено глаголом единственного числа. При этом выбор такой формы согласования указывает, что центром высказывания является именно "он". В разбираемом же примере кальсоны и рубахи явно равноправны в действии. См. Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLIII, § 186.



vgiv said:


> Вы были бы правы, если бы было написано


Ничего особенного в отделении части подлежащего другим членом предложения нет.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Ничего особенного в отделении части подлежащего другим членом предложения нет.


Вообще-то есть.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Вообще-то есть.


Весомо.


----------



## vgiv

А вам не кажется, что в случае


> кальсоны обнимались с рубахами


"с рубахами" - это косвенное дополнение?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Весомо.


На самом деле достаточно проанализировать согласование со сказуемым.
Если, например, "парень с девушкой обнимаются" грамматично, то "*парень обнимаются с девушкой" - нет.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Нет. А должно?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет. А должно?


Если это один член предложения - должно бы.


----------



## GCRaistlin

"А должно?" относилось к вопросу *vgiv*.



Awwal12 said:


> Если, например, "парень с девушкой обнимаются" грамматично, то "*парень обнимаются с девушкой" - нет.


Зато _Мы с девушкой обнимаемся _и _Мы обнимаемся с девушкой_ одинаково грамматично.


----------



## Maroseika

Скорее всего, здесь оба существительных во множественном числе - несколько кальсон и несколько рубах, а не одни кальсоны и несколько рубах. Поэтому аналогичная конструкция будет, например, такая:
_Юноши плясали с девушками, мелькая шароварами и юбками. _

Однако даже если кальсоны были одни, то получается так:
_Юноша плясал с девушками, мелькая шароварами и юбками._
Но:
_Юноша (юноши) и девушки плясали, мелькая шароварами и юбками._

Так что исходная фраза все-таки ошибочна. Должно быть:
... на ветру кальсоны и рубахи обнимались, простирая рукава и штанины.
А лучше так:
... на ветру кальсоны и рубахи обнимались, простирая штанины и рукава.


----------



## Okkervil

Vadim K said:


> Суть этой ошибки состоит в недопустимом употреблении деепричастного оборота лицом или предметом, не являющимися подлежащим в предложении.


 Сколько ошибок насчитал бы Антон Павлович в данном, вашем собственном предложении?


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Maroseika*, ваша аналогия не совсем корректна:
_Юноши плясали с девушками, выставляя напоказ шаровары и юбки._ 



Maroseika said:


> ... на ветру кальсоны и рубахи обнимались, простирая рукава и штанины.


В этой фразе не чувствуется ритма, в отличие от исходной.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> *Maroseika*, ваша аналогия не совсем корректна:
> _Юноши плясали с девушками, выставляя напоказ шаровары и юбки._


Здесь та же ошибка, что и в исходном предложении. "Девушки" не подлежащее, а дополнение. Подлежащее здесь только "юноши": Юноши плясали, выставляя... Юноши (с кем?) плясали, выставляя...



> В этой фразе не чувствуется ритма, в отличие от исходной.


Дело не в ритме, а в том, кто что простирал. Кальсоны простирали штанины, а рубахи - рукава, и эту последовательность хорошо было бы сохранить.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Зато _Мы с девушкой обнимаемся _и _Мы обнимаемся с девушкой_ одинаково грамматично.


И как это показательно? "Мы" - местоимение мн.ч. и в любом случае неизбежно задает множественное число сказуемого.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Здесь та же ошибка, что и в исходном предложении.


В исходном предложении нет ошибки.



Maroseika said:


> "Девушки" не подлежащее, а дополнение. Подлежащее здесь только "юноши"


Здесь вы, возможно, правы, и это вторая причина, по которой ваша аналогия некорректна: если речь про парный танец с ведущим - юношей, то подлежащее будет, разумеется, _юноши. _Но если речь о хороводе или подобном, то нет никаких причин утверждать, что подлежащим является только _юноши._



Awwal12 said:


> И как это показательно? "Мы" - местоимение мн.ч. и в любом случае неизбежно задает множественное число сказуемого.


Вы отрицаете, что в данном случае подлежащим является _мы с девушкой?_


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы отрицаете, что в данном случае подлежащим является _мы с девушкой?_


Ничто не указывает однозначно на такой состав подлежащего.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Ничто не указывает однозначно на такой состав подлежащего.


Вы полагаете, что _Мы обнимаемся с девушкой _означает, что говорящий в компании с кем-то ещё нашёл где-то некую девушку и они обнимаются втроём?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы полагаете, что _Мы обнимаемся с девушкой _означает, что говорящий в компании с кем-то ещё нашёл где-то некую девушку и они обнимаются втроём?


Может быть. Может быть, нет. Для определения границ подлежащего это так или иначе малосущественно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Дело не в ритме


Исходная фраза - это красивый русский литературный язык. Ваш вариант звучит хуже.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Может быть. Может быть, нет. Для определения границ подлежащего это так или иначе малосущественно.


Это крайне существенно для определения границ подлежащего. Есть такая шутка про надпись: _Привет освободителям Харькова от немецко-фашистких захватчиков_ - кто передаёт освободителям привет?


----------



## Şafak

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет, потому что сказуемое выражено глаголом единственного числа. При этом выбор такой формы согласования указывает, что центром высказывания является именно "он". В разбираемом же примере кальсоны и рубахи явно равноправны в действии. См. Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLIII, § 186.
> 
> 
> Ничего особенного в отделении части подлежащего другим членом предложения нет.



Простите, пожалуйста. Тема очень интересная, но на этом сайте (Розенталь) очень легко запутаться. Не могли бы вы сказать, куда именно надо смотреть, чтобы увидеть такого рода подлежащее? Спасибо!


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Кальсоны простирали штанины, а рубахи - рукава


А если сказать:
... на ветру кальсоны обнимались с рубахами, далеко простирая рукава упомянутых рубах и свои собственные штанины


----------



## Okkervil

Когда Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером (то есть когда они целовались), то уж наверное и Хонеккер целовался с Брежневым.

В исходной фразе никакой небрежности нет, а тем более ошибки. 
*Обниматься* -- это возвратный глагол, с взаимно-возвратным значением. 
*Взаимно*-*возвратные глаголы* обозначают действие, которое совершается двумя или несколькими лицами, каждое из которых является одновременно субъектом и объектом действия. 
Так что деепричастный оборот применен там абсолютно законно.

Кого это не убеждает, тому можно предложить еще и такой аргумент.
Это фраза, как нам подсказывает Гугл, взята из повести И. Грековой "Хозяйка гостиницы", текст которой еще в советское время уж точно неоднократно вычитывался многочисленными редакторами (начиная с журнала "Звезда" в 1976 г.) в чьей языковой компетенции сомневаться не приходится.


----------



## vgiv

О боже, какую непростую тему я ненароком затронул


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> *Взаимно*-*возвратные глаголы* обозначают действие, которое совершается двумя или несколькими лицами, каждое из которых является одновременно субъектом и объектом действия.
> Так что деепричастный оборот применен там абсолютно законно.


Но что насчёт объекта внутри деепричастного оборота:
Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером, размахивая флажком СССР и флажком ГДР.
Кто чем размахивал?


----------



## Okkervil

nizzebro said:


> Но что насчёт объекта внутри деепричастного оборота:
> Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером, размахивая флажком СССР и флажком ГДР.
> Кто чем размахивал?


 Неужели вы впервые встречаетесь с ситуацией, когда формально правильная конструкция может быть нелепой,  двусмысленной или вовсе лишенной смысла?  Если так, то см. второй аргумент в посте #27.

Еще заметим, что в тексте И. Грековой глагол "обнимались" использован в переносном значении. Так что про политиков можно забыть (они нужны были только для того, чтобы напомнить о существовании глаголов с взаимно-возвратным значением).


----------



## nizzebro

Okkervil said:


> Неужели вы впервые встречаетесь с ситуацией, когда формально правильная конструкция может быть нелепой


Нет. Но ведь вопрос по исходной фразе и стоял изначально в том, чтобы убедиться в её формальной верности - и я, кстати, склонен считать её верной - просто всегда интересно разобраться, как это внутри устроено 




GCRaistlin said:


> Это крайне существенно для определения границ подлежащего. Есть такая шутка про надпись: _Привет освободителям Харькова от немецко-фашистких захватчиков_ - кто передаёт освободителям привет?



Я, кажется, понял. Вы говорите про возможность инверсии по принципу
Я видел Машу с Таней.
- что можно понять как "Я видел [Машу и Таню]" и как "[Я и Таня] видели Машу".

Т.е.:  кальсоны на ветру болтались, обнимались, вращались с рубахами (всё делали совместно с рубахами, единым коллективом).
Получается, рубахи - необязательный аргумент (раз они теперь не дополнение, а часть подлежащего).
Значит, можно просто сказать "кальсоны обнимались".  Но с кем?
И тут либо кальсон одна пара, тогда "кальсоны и рубахи обнимались, а с кем - не скажу", либо кальсон много, и они обнимались между собой, и рубахи тоже - между собой, что, в общем, тоже допустимо.

Мне кажется, это предложение вполне завершённое, просто структурно разобрать его по однозначной схеме невозможно.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Исходная фраза - это красивый русский литературный язык. Ваш вариант звучит хуже.


Принесение грамматики в жертву красоте вполне допустимо в литературе, это дело автора. Но здесь мы осбуждаем именно грамматику.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Получается, рубахи - необязательный аргумент (раз они теперь не дополнение, а часть подлежащего).


Как же необязательный, если это часть подлежащего? Причём, замечу, равноправная часть. Иными словами, в данном случае _кальсоны с рубахами = кальсоны и рубахи._



nizzebro said:


> это предложение вполне завершённое, просто структурно разобрать его по однозначной схеме невозможно.


Как раз деепричастный оборот и указывает однозначно, что здесь подлежащим является _кальсоны с рубахами._



Maroseika said:


> В данном случае это не важно, мы обсуждаем правильность предложения, а не его красоту


Вы же пишете - "должно быть". Я и отвечаю, почему, во-первых, вовсе не "должно быть", а только "можно и так", а во-вторых, почему автором был выбран исходный вариант, а не ваш.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером, размахивая флажком СССР и флажком ГДР.
> Кто чем размахивал?


Брежнев, обоими флагами. Потому что сказуемое выражено глаголом единственного числа.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Брежнев, обоими флагами. Потому что сказуемое выражено глаголом единственного числа.


Не поэтому, а потому, что подлежащим является только "Брежнев", но не "с Хонеккером" (деепричастные обороты чувствительны к подлежащему).
Что поменяется в смысле контроля деепричастного оборота, если в идентичной конструкции подлежащее и предложное дополнение окажутся во множественном числе (отражающем их семантику)? Очевидно, ничего.


----------



## Maroseika

Okkervil said:


> Когда Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером (то есть когда они целовались), то уж наверное и Хонеккер целовался с Брежневым.
> 
> Кого это не убеждает, тому можно предложить еще и такой аргумент.
> Это фраза, как нам подсказывает Гугл, взята из повести И. Грековой "Хозяйка гостиницы", текст которой еще в советское время уж точно неоднократно вычитывался многочисленными редакторами (начиная с журнала "Звезда" в 1976 г.) в чьей языковой компетенции сомневаться не приходится.


Последнее точно не аргумент. Редактура не бывает идеальной, да и автору позволительны языковые вольности.

_Кальсоны обнимались с рубахами_ - подлежащее "кальсоны".
_Кальсоны и рубахи обнимались_ - подлежащее "кальсоны и рубахи".
_Кальсоны обнимались с рубахами, простирая рукава и штанины _- кальсоны простирали и штанины, и рукава.
_Кальсоны и рубахи обнимались, простирая рукава и штанины _- каждый простирал свое.

_Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером_ - подлежащее "Брежнев".
_Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером, размахивая флажками СССР и ГДР_ - флажками размахивал только Брежнев.
_Брежнев и Хонеккер целовались_ - подлежащее "Брежнев и Хонеккер
_Брежнев и Хонеккер целовались, размахивая флажками СССР и ГДР _- флажками размахивали оба.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Не поэтому, а потому, что подлежащим является только "Брежнев", но не "с Хонеккером"


Ну так подлежащим является только _Брежнев_ именно потому, что сказуемое выражено глаголом единственного числа.



Awwal12 said:


> Что поменяется в смысле контроля деепричастного оборота, если в идентичной конструкции подлежащее и предложное дополнение окажутся во множественном числе (отражающем их семантику)? Очевидно, ничего.


Напротив, мы получим возможность двоякой трактовки его смысла. И из контекста станет очевидным, что имелось в виду:
_Геи целовались с лесбиянками, размахивая голубыми и розовыми флажками _- достаточно очевидно, что размахивали флажками обе группы (если только не сопроводить это шуточной картинкой, где размахивать флажками будут только геи, - но на то это будет и шутка, что основана на формально возможной двоякой трактовке).



Maroseika said:


> _Кальсоны обнимались с рубахами, простирая рукава и штанины _- кальсоны простиралы и штанины, и рукава.


Ни на чём не основанное ограниченное восприятие фразы.


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> Кого это не убеждает, тому можно предложить еще и такой аргумент.
> Это фраза, как нам подсказывает Гугл, взята из повести И. Грековой "Хозяйка гостиницы", текст которой еще в советское время уж точно неоднократно вычитывался многочисленными редакторами (начиная с журнала "Звезда" в 1976 г.) в чьей языковой компетенции сомневаться не приходится.


Боюсь, деепричастные обороты - сложный момент для любых носителей. Фактическое употребление деепричастных оборотов в литературной речи уже само по себе отличается от формально предписываемого нормами. Так, нормы вообще не допускают контроля деепричастного оборота со стороны подлежащих в конструкциях с пассивным залогом (см. Д.Розенталь, "Литературное редактирование текста"), однако по факту мы его регулярно наблюдаем в литературе, причем не только у ругаемых Розенталем классиков (например, "это пальто было подбито простеганной ватой, напоминая матрац" - Б. Окуджава, «Искусство кройки и шитья», 1988). В современной разговорной речи деепричастия, как известно, и вовсе фактически отсутствуют (а попытки неграмотных носителей их использовать выглядят монструозно, что пародировал ещё Чехов). На этом фоне ошибки даже со стороны квалифицированных корректоров (в первую очередь, разумеется, корректоров, а вовсе не редакторов), связанные с употреблением деепричастных оборотов, тем более ошибки не столь очевидные, вполне вероятны.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Напротив, мы получим возможность двоякой трактовки его смысла.


Как может изменение числа денотата (а вместе с тем и грамматического числа именной группы, в свою очередь диктующей грамматическое число сказуемого) сделать подлежащим то, что им не являлось? Это выглядит абсурдно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> В современной разговорной речи деепричастия, как известно, и вовсе фактически отсутствуют


В моей разговорной речи они присутствуют.



Awwal12 said:


> Как может изменение числа денотата (а вместе с тем и грамматического числа именной группы, в свою очередь диктующей грамматическое число сказуемого) сделать подлежащим то, что им не являлось? Это выглядит абсурдно.


1. Я не знаю, что такое детонат.
2. Кто вам сказал, что оно подлежащим не являлось? Если бы деепричастный оборот вовсе отсутствовал, подлежащим всё равно было бы _кальсоны с рубахами_ - потому что они _обнимались. _ См. выше про взаимно-возратные глаголы и мою ссылку на Розенталя.
Можно, напротив, попытаться _урезать_ подлежащее только до кальсон:
_Кальсоны обнимались с рубахами, простирая штанины._
И вот тут возникает вопрос: а рубахи что делали - безучастно висели? Тогда почему _обнимались,_ а не _обнимали?_ А если нет, то кто простирал штанины - и рубахи тоже? А они у рубах есть?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> 2. Кто вам сказал, что оно подлежащим не являлось?


Судя по тому, что именно контролировало деепричастный оборот, хотя бы. И судя по единственному числу сказуемого (которое чувствительно к числу подлежащего и не может быть здесь объяснено какого-либо вида эллипсисом).


GCRaistlin said:


> И вот тут возникает вопрос: а рубахи что делали - безучастно висели? Тогда почему _обнимались,_ а не _обнимали?_ А если нет, то кто простирал штанины - и рубахи тоже?


Как могут рубахи, не являясь подлежащим, контролировать деепричастный оборот? Они тут вообще ни при чём.


GCRaistlin said:


> Тогда почему _обнимались,_ а не _обнимали?_


Потому что реципрокальные глаголы выражают взаимное действие. Что вовсе не означает, будто все участники такого действия могут синтаксически выражаться только подлежащим при глаголе.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Судя по тому, что именно контролировало деепричастный оборот, хотя бы. И судя по единственному числу сказуемого


Вы о каком примере говорите? В изначальном сказуемое стоит во множественном числе.



Awwal12 said:


> Как могут рубахи, не являясь подлежащим, контролировать деепричастный оборот?


Вы пока не доказали, что _рубахи_ не являются частью подлежащего.



Awwal12 said:


> Потому что реципрокальные глаголы выражают взаимное действие. Что вовсе не означает, будто все участники такого действия могут выражаться только подлежащим.


Это взаимоисключающие параграфы. Сказуемое выражает действие, производимое подлежащим. Если это действие взаимное и при этом выбранным способом связи подлежащее явно не урезано до одного из участников, нет никаких причин априори считать, что подлежащим является только один участник.

Вы просто-напросто находитесь в заблуждении, что подлежащее должно выражаться существительным в именительном падеже. А это лишь наиболее частый случай. Как и сказумое, подлежащее может выражаться _любой_ частью речи, и никакой анализ предложения, кроме смыслового, выделить из него главные члены не в состоянии.

Вот ещё пример:
_- Что у тебя в шкафу? - Штаны с рубахами._
Разберите, пож., второе предложение по членам.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы просто-напросто находитесь в заблуждении, что подлежащее должно выражаться существительным в именительном падеже. А это лишь наиболее частый случай. Как и сказумое, подлежащее может выражаться _любой_ частью речи, и никакой анализ предложения, кроме смыслового, выделить из него главные члены не в состоянии.


Подлежащее - синтаксическое понятие, а не смысловое.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Подлежащее - синтаксическое понятие, а не смысловое.


Выделить его можно только смысловым анализом.

Подлежащее - это "аксиома" предложения. От него отталкиваясь, находятся прочие члены предложения - доказываются "теоремы". Аксиома же принципиально недоказуема.

Вернее сказать, аксиомой являются главные члены предложения. Между ними есть синтаксическая связь, но в общем случае выделить их только средствами синтаксиса нельзя.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Выделить его можно только смысловым анализом.


Смысловой анализ сам по себе не способен указать на подлежащее. (Не говоря о том, что вообще семантическая структура высказывания довольно слабо соотносится с синтаксической.) В некоторых языках подлежащего вообще нет, ну так что ж теперь.


GCRaistlin said:


> Подлежащее - это "аксиома" предложения. От него отталкиваясь, находятся прочие члены предложения - доказываются "теоремы". Аксиома же принципиально недоказуема.


Простите, но это какая-то эзотерика, не имеющая отношения к научной грамматике.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Смысловой анализ сам по себе не способен указать на подлежащее.


Из того, что выделить подлежащее можно только смысловым анализом, следует, что без такового его не выделить, а не что для его выделения достаточно такового.



Awwal12 said:


> В некоторых языках подлежащего вообще нет


Пример?



Awwal12 said:


> Простите, но это какая-то эзотерика, не имеющая отношения к научной грамматике.


Это аналогия, иллюстрирующая (а не доказывающая) мою мысль. Вполне себе научный подход.



GCRaistlin said:


> _Кальсоны обнимались с рубахами, простирая штанины._
> И вот тут возникает вопрос


Хотя нет, в общем-то, вопроса не возникает: как раз смысловой анализ - анализ в том числе деепричастного оборота - тут и даёт однозначно подлежащее _кальсоны._

По вашей же логике получается так:
_Брежнев обнимался с Хонекером_ - подлежащее _Брежнев
Брежнев с Хонекером обнимаются_ - подлежащее _Брежнев с Хонекером,_ но только потому, что по-другому никак
_Солдаты с матросами обнимаются_ - подлежащее _солдаты,_ потому что  множественное число _солдаты _позволяет такую трактовку; либо подлежащее _солдаты с матросами,_ потому что стоят рядом
_Солдаты обнимаются с матросами_ - подлежащее _солдаты_, потому что, во-первых, множественное число позволяет, а во-вторых, отделены от _матросов._

Выводы:
1. Число, в котором стоит слово - одно из предполагаемых частей подлежащего, имеет решающее значение для того, причисляем мы вторую предполагаемую часть к подлежащему или нет.
2. Порядок слов в предложениях - при явно одинаковом смысле последних - имеет значение для того, что мы считаем подлежащим в них.

Насколько эти выводы коррелируют с самим понятием подлежащего, можете оценить сами.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Пример?


Тагальский (и вообще филиппинские языки), дирбал, вальбири, манипури и ряд других языков - где подлежащее в традиционном виде так или иначе отсутствует.


GCRaistlin said:


> По вашей же логике получается так:
> _Брежнев обнимался с Хонекером_ - подлежащее _Брежнев
> Брежнев с Хонекером обнимаются_ - подлежащее _Брежнев с Хонекером,_ но только потому, что по-другому никак
> _Солдаты с матросами обнимаются_ - подлежащее _солдаты,_ потому что множественное число _солдаты _позволяет такую трактовку; либо подлежащее _солдаты с матросами,_ потому что стоят рядом
> _Солдаты обнимаются с матросами_ - подлежащее _солдаты_, потому что, во-первых, множественное число позволяет, а во-вторых, отделены от _матросов._


Это так не работает.
Мы выявили, что во всех ситуациях, вообще доступных для формального анализа, слитная конструкция "А с Б" проявляет признаки подлежащего, а разорванная конструкция, включающая "А" и "с Б", их не проявляет.
1. Согласование со сказуемым в числе.
а) "Брежнев с Хонеккером целовался" возможно только при интонационном ударении на "с Хонеккером", т.е. при эмфатическом порядке слов, иначе конструкция аграмматична. Это означает, что сказуемое при такой конструкции, несмотря на ед.ч. подлежащего, требует множественного числа, что неизбежно указывает на то, что подлежащим является вся конструкция, выражающая совокупность денотатов.
б) Напротив, "Брежнев целовались с Хонеккером" аграмматично. Ед.ч. сказуемого прямо указывает на ед.ч. подлежащего. Какие-либо эллипсисы, способные дать альтернативные объяснения, здесь исключены.
2. Контроль деепричастных оборотов.
а) "Брежнев с Хонеккером целовались, размахивая флагами" автоматически означает, что флагами размахивали как Брежнев, так и Хонеккер, а не кто-то один из них.
б) Напротив, "Брежнев целовался с Хонеккером, размахивая флагами" означает, что флагами размахивал только Брежнев.
3. Возможность употребления глаголов множественного действия: грамматично лишь "Брежнев с Хонеккером позаражались гриппом", но не "Брежнев позаражался гриппом с Хонеккером".
И т.д.
Вообще все признаки, выделяющие подлежащее и чувствительные к количеству денотатов, указывают на то, что в разорванных подлежащих "с чем-л./кем-л." из подлежащего оказывается исключено.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Тагальский (и вообще филиппинские языки), дирбал, вальбири, манипури и ряд других языков - где подлежащее в традиционном виде так или иначе отсутствует.


Что вы подразумеваете под "традиционным видом"? У них в предложениях отсутствует действующий субъект?



Awwal12 said:


> Мы выявили, что во всех ситуациях, вообще доступных для формального анализа, слитная конструкция "А с Б" проявляет признаки подлежащего, а разорванная конструкция, включающая "А" и "с Б", их не проявляет.


Это где это мы такое выявили? Не надо апеллировать к очевидности.



Awwal12 said:


> а) "Брежнев с Хонеккером целовался" возможно только при интонационном ударении на "с Хонеккером", т.е. при эмфатическом порядке слов, иначе конструкция аграмматична. Это означает, что сказуемое при такой конструкции, несмотря на ед.ч. подлежащего, требует множественного числа, что неизбежно указывает на то, что подлежащим является вся конструкция, выражающая совокупность денотатов.


Ничего "аграмматичного" в конструкции "Брежнев с Хонеккером целовался" нет. Звучит несколько натужно, но это потому, что в русском не принято ставить глагол в конец. Вот не менее "аграмматичная" конструкция:
_Брежнев вчера на охоте двух лосей и кабана, стреляя из подаренного Хонеккером ружья, убил._
Теперь разберемся с интонационным ударением:
- _А ты видел, как Хрущёв с Хонеккером целуется?
- Хрущёв? Я видел только, как Брежнев с Хонеккером целуется._
Где здесь интонационное ударение?
Соответственно, ваш дальнейший вывод из 1а несостоятелен, так как его посылки легко опровергаются.

1б и 2б не в тему, потому что там единственное число сказуемого исключает подлежащее из двух объектов.
2а ни в коей мере не подтверждает ваш постулат про разорванную конструкцию, потому что там её нет.



Awwal12 said:


> Возможность употребления глаголов множественного действия: грамматично лишь "Брежнев с Хонеккером позаражались гриппом", но не "Брежнев позаражался гриппом с Хонеккером".


Пример некорректен: сказуемое не выражено глаголом взаимно-возвратного действия.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Пример некорректен: сказуемое не выражено глаголом взаимно-возвратного действия.


А какое в общем отношение характер глагола имеет к составу подлежащего?
Ещё один признак подлежащего - контроль рефлексивов. Чтобы вас сильно не расстраивать, возьмем снова реципрокальный глагол. Что означает "Брежнев целовался со своими однопартийцами"? Только "Брежнев целовался с однопартийцами Брежнева". При этом "Брежнев со своими однопартийцами целовались" оказывается вообще аграмматично (что логично, т.к. это порождало бы рекурсивные отношения), а "Брежнев с однопартийцами целовались на своих дачах" означает "на дачах Брежнева и однопартийцев", но не "на дачах Брежнева" (т.е. с подлежащим снова все в порядке).
Хотя зачем вообще я всё это пишу, если уже число сказуемого буквально вопиёт о составе подлежащего, Бог весть.


GCRaistlin said:


> 1б и 2б не в тему, потому что там единственное число сказуемого исключает подлежащее из двух объектов.


Так число сказуемого задается числом подлежащего, а не наоборот.


GCRaistlin said:


> Что вы подразумеваете под "традиционным видом"? У них в предложениях отсутствует действующий субъект?


А что, в предложении "Ваня убит Машей" Ваня - это действующий субъект? А в предложении "день оказался удачным" действующий субъект - день? В предложении "Сократ был мудр" Сократ внезапно оказывается действующим субъектом? Вот уж действительно открытие мирового уровня...


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> здесь подлежащим является _кальсоны с рубахами._


Допустим. Но почему возможны два смысла:
*кальсоны с рубахами обнимались*
1) взаимные объятия меж кальсонами и рубахами
2) Разные пары кальсон обнимаются между собой, тем же заняты разные пары рубах.
(просто потому, что *кальсоны обнимались* , будучи взято _без дополнения (_или второй части подлежащего - зовите как хотите_), _работает и означает "кальсоны обнимались с другими кальсонами".

А вот в случае  *кальсоны обнимались с рубахами *
второй смысл можно допустить только с трудом как инверсию.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> А какое в общем отношение характер глагола имеет к составу подлежащего?


Прямое. Ибо подлежащее определяется смысловым анализом предложения, а смысл предложения определяется в том числе характером глагола, которым выражено сказуемое.



Awwal12 said:


> Хотя зачем вообще я всё это пишу, если уже число сказуемого буквально вопиёт о составе подлежащего, Бог весть.


В разбираемом нами примере число сказуемого ни о чём не вопиёт.



Awwal12 said:


> Число сказуемого задается числом подлежащего, а не наоборот.


Вы, похоже, находитесь в ещё одном заблуждении: что сказуемое в некотором смысле играет подчинёную роль по отношению к подлежащему. Так это не так. Они оба - _главные_ члены предложения.



Awwal12 said:


> А что, в предложении "Ваня убит Машей" Ваня - это действующий субъект?


Вы не ответили на мой вопрос, при том что ответ на свой знаете и знаете, что я вам его дам. Итак: подлежащее - главный член предложения, который обозначает предмет, явление, действие, признак, состояние которого поясняется сказуемым. В предложениях, составленных на перечисленных вами языках, отсутствует такой член?



nizzebro said:


> Но почему возможны два смысла


Потому что возможны, потому что русский язык такое допускает. Какой иной ответ вы ожидаете? Хотя, по правде говоря, я бы не сказал, что кто-нибудь в здравом уме, не в шутку, употребит эту фразу в значении (2).



nizzebro said:


> второй смысл может быть как инверсия


Я не знаю, что такое инверсия (в данном контексте).


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Прямое. Ибо подлежащее определяется смысловым анализом предложения


Подлежащее определяется синтаксическим анализом предложения.


GCRaistlin said:


> а смысл предложения определяется в том числе характером глагола, которым выражено сказуемое.


Это беспредметный аргумент.


GCRaistlin said:


> В разбираемом нами примере число сказуемого ни о чём не вопиёт.


Число сказуемого всегда задается числом подлежащего (которое, в свою очередь, определяется семантикой последнего). Если сказуемое стоит в ед.ч., то подлежащее обозначает один объект, если во множественном - несколько.


GCRaistlin said:


> Вы, похоже, находитесь в ещё одном заблуждении: что сказуемое в некотором смысле играет подчинёную роль по отношению к подлежащему. Так это не так. Они оба - _главные_ члены предложения.


Это, опять же, ничего не значащие декларации. Абсурдно отрицать, что в русском ряд грамматических параметров сказуемого (род, число, лицо) определяется подлежащим и только им (это называется "согласование", если что). Собственно, этот факт служит одним из параметров, выделяющих подлежащее как особый член предложения в рамках русского (хотя и далеко не только русского) синтаксиса.


GCRaistlin said:


> Вы не ответили на мой вопрос, при том что ответ на свой знаете и знаете, что я вам его дам. Итак: подлежащее - главный член предложения, который обозначает предмет, явление, действие, признак, состояние которого поясняется сказуемым.


Сказуемое поясняет состояние всех без исключения своих актантов. В предложении "Ваня продал книгу Маше" оно поясняет состояние Вани, книги и Маши, указывая на взаимоотношения всех троих (а имплицитно - ещё и на состояние денег, которые в данной ситуации являются семантическим, но не синтаксическим актантом). Определение "главный член предложения" само по себе совершенно бессмысленно без описания того, в чём именно проявляется это "главенство". Боюсь, ваше "определение" не способно определить вообще ничего. Всё-таки пойдите и почитайте пару-тройку книг по общему синтаксису, что ли. Может быть, тогда разговор с вашей стороны перестанет быть набором деклараций и приобретет некоторую предметность.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> что кто-нибудь в здравом уме, не в шутку, употребит эту фразу в значении (2)


Но частично такое может быть?
Врачи с пилотами обнимались и ликовали. (В любых сочетаниях)

Смысл (2) может частью картины - коль скоро это кальсоны и рубахи объединились в одно.
Но я скорее о том, что в случае *кальсоны обнимались с рубахами* такой смысл вряд ли есть вообще.

То есть - врачи обнимались с пилотами и ликовали (подразумеваем пары врач - пилот)


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Но частично такое может быть?


Такое вполне возможно.
Предложение "англичане с немцами обнимались на площади" не тождественно по смыслу предложению "англичане и немцы обнимались друг с  другом на площади" (которое, однако, тождественно предложению "англичане на площади обнимались с немцами"). В первом случае обниматься могли в том числе и англичане с англичанами, и немцы с немцами. Во второй группе случаев это понимание исключено.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Что означает "Брежнев целовался со своими однопартийцами"? Только "Брежнев целовался с однопартийцами Брежнева". При этом "Брежнев со своими однопартийцами целовались" оказывается вообще аграмматично (что логично, т.к. это порождало бы рекурсивные отношения), а "Брежнев с однопартийцами целовались на своих дачах" означает "на дачах Брежнева и однопартийцев", но не "на дачах Брежнева" (т.е. с подлежащим снова все в порядке).


Непонятно, что вы этим доказали.
_Брежнев с однопартийцами целуется на своих дачах_ - на дачах Брежнева
_Брежнев с однопартийцами целуются на своих дачах - _на дача_х _Брежнева и однопартийцев
Пока не видим сказуемого, не можем определить подлежащее и, соответственно, не можем определить принадлежность дач.

_Партийцы целуются с комсомольцами на своих дачах_ - тут всё понятно, подлежащее _партийцы,_ и именно из-за упоминания дач. Потому что между следующими фразами нет смысловой разницы:
_Партийцы с комсомольцами целовались
Комсомольцы целовались с партийцами
Партийцы целовались с комсомольцами
Комсомольцы с партийцами целовались_
А значит, подлежащее в них одно и то же (вернее, в (1) и (3) и в (2) и (4) одно и то же; но означают фразы одно и то же, поэтому в (1) и (3) нет причин исключать из подлежащего комсомольцев).



Awwal12 said:


> Подлежащее определяется синтаксическим анализом предложения.


Обоснуйте.



Awwal12 said:


> Это беспредметный аргумент.


И снова весомо.



Awwal12 said:


> Число сказуемого всегда задается числом подлежащего (которое, в свою очередь, определяется семантикой последнего). Если сказуемое стоит в ед.ч., то подлежащее обозначает один объект, если во множественном - несколько.


Интересно у вас получается: сначала "из числа подлежащего следует число сказуемого", а потом наоборот: причина ("если") - число сказуемого, следствие ("то") - число подлежащего.



Awwal12 said:


> Абсурдно отрицать


Опять апелляция к очевидности. Продемонстрируйте - обсудим, абсурдно или нет.



Awwal12 said:


> выделяющих подлежащее как особый член предложения в рамках русского синтаксиса


Ничего не значащая декларация.

Ответ на мой вопрос про подлежащие в тех языках - будет?



nizzebro said:


> Но частично такое может быть?
> Врачи с пилотами обнимались и ликовали. (В любых сочетаниях)


Ну что значит - в любых сочетаниях? Врачи обнимались в Москве, а пилоты - в Питере? Ну да, пошутить так можно, но и только.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Ну что значит - в любых сочетаниях?


Врачи с пилотами обнимались и ликовали (видим пары врач-врач, врач-пилот, пилот-пилот). 
Врачи обнимались с пилотами  и ликовали (видим только пары врач-пилот).


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Врачи обнимались с пилотами и ликовали (видим только пары врач-пилот).


Пожалуй - из-за _и ликовали. _Вдобавок ликующих пилотов не видим.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Определение "главный член предложения" само по себе совершенно бессмысленно без описания того, в чём именно проявляется это "главенство".


В том, что без смыслового анализа предложения их определить нельзя. Нет формального правила, позволяющего ткнуть в слово и сказать: "Это подлежащее". Для второстепенных членов такие правила есть.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет, потому что сказуемое выражено глаголом единственного числа. При этом выбор такой формы согласования указывает, что центром высказывания является именно "он". В разбираемом же примере кальсоны и рубахи явно равноправны в действии. См. Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLIII, § 186.
> Ничего особенного в отделении части подлежащего другим членом предложения нет.



Вот давайте его разберём:
Форма множественного числа сказуемого показывает, что в роли подлежащего выступает все сочетание, т.е. действие приписывается двум взаимосвязанным равноправным субъектам, например: _После обеда *Лось с Русаковым* *пошли* посмотреть склады и магазины_ (Т. Семушкин); *Встали*_ и *Вбропаев с Корытовым*_ (П. Павленко). 

Первый вопрос: что такое "сочетание"? Синтаксическая связь? Заметьте, что в его примерах нет факта "отделения части подлежащего".
Второй вопрос: что такое здесь "субъект"? Заметьте, что в примерах они в единственном числе.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Пожалуй - из-за _и ликовали_


Просто _ликовали _затрудняет возможность инверсии
(я имею ввиду перестановку частей предложения с удержанием синтаксической связи).


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Первый вопрос: что такое "сочетание"?


Существительное с зависимым от него другим существительным, связанные предлогом _с/со._



nizzebro said:


> что такое здесь "субъект"?


А те самые, выраженные существительными.



nizzebro said:


> Заметьте, что в его примерах нет факта "отделения части подлежащего".
> Заметьте, что в примерах они в единственном числе.


Ну и что? Розенталь вообще славен тем, что приводит довольно рафинированные примеры.



nizzebro said:


> Просто _ликовали _затрудняет возможность инверсии


Без _и ликовали_ никакого изменения смысла от перестановки не получаем: какие субъекты действие выполняли, те и выполняют. А нет изменения смысла - нет и изменения подлежащего.


----------



## Maroseika

*Mod.:
The topic of this thread seems fully exhausted and the thread is therefore closed.*


----------

